# dumbbell shoulder press bench angle?



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

hi when doing a seated dumbbell shoulder press what angle do you put the bench at ? I put the bench straight up as possible i see alot of guys put the bench at 1 or 2 notches down surely this hits more of the front delts.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Which do your prefer?

Use that one

Also there probably doing incline press (again angle doesnt matter, its what you prefer)


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

baggsy said:


> I put the bench straight up as possible


x2


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

well when i put the bench angle like 1 or 2 notches down from the top i can do alot more weight then when the bench is straight upright as possible. I think i will stick to the bench upright as possible as i feel it hits alll 3 delts more


----------

